# Fertilize shumard oak tree?



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

Should I be fertilizing my Shumard oak tree? It's about 5 years old, about 15ish ft tall. I had full wasps the first year, but hasn't been a problem since.

I fertilize the lawn with Milorganite and other fertilizers, trying to get .5 - 1 lb of N on the ground per application. I've also used 12-12-12 when I aerate and overseed to get some P and K.

Overall, tree seems healthy. Grows well, been training/pruning it each winter. Do I need to be doing anything else? Fertilizer spikes?


----------

